# Best photography books?



## Clasoni (Apr 24, 2013)

What would you recommend as the best one for beginners? Is it good to buy the DVD about your camera? Or just go with a Couple of general photography books? Thanks.


----------



## shelby16 (Apr 24, 2013)

I've been reading all the volumes of The Digital Photography Book by Scott Kelby, he's a well known photographer/Photoshop teacher. His books are cheap, and very informative.


----------



## MitchStrp (Apr 24, 2013)

shelby16 said:


> I've been reading all the volumes of The Digital Photography Book by Scott Kelby, he's a well known photographer/Photoshop teacher. His books are cheap, and very informative.




I love Kelbys books as well.


----------



## Clasoni (Apr 24, 2013)

shelby16 said:


> I've been reading all the volumes of The Digital Photography Book by Scott Kelby, he's a well known photographer/Photoshop teacher. His books are cheap, and very informative.



Are they beginner friendly when it comes to terminology?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 24, 2013)

I REALLY like the old John Hedgecoe photography books as teaching tools. Not recipe books, but as tools that *teach* how to see light, find light, and how to position your subjects, and yourself, in the proper way to actually take real-woerld picture.

Hedgecoe's book *The Photographer's Handbook* is a good example of his illustration-rich books. avaialbale widely at used book sellers.

For $3 to $5, you can pick up a book that will show you a tremendous amount of information,quickly and easily.


----------



## Clasoni (Apr 24, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I REALLY like the old John Hedgecoe photography books as teaching tools. Not recipe books, but as tools that *teach* how to see light, find light, and how to position your subjects, and yourself, in the proper way to actually take real-woerld picture.
> 
> Hedgecoe's book The Photographer's Handbook is a good example of his illustration-rich books. avaialbale widely at used book sellers.
> 
> For $3 to $5, you can pick up a book that will show you a tremendous amount of information,quickly and easily.



How about to learn about the camera? ISO, aperture ect?


----------



## KmH (Apr 24, 2013)

John Hedgecoe's Complete Guide to Photography, Revised and Updated 
My emphasis.


> &#8220;An excellent way of teaching the technical aspects of photography through hands-on exercises. A first-rate addition to all collections.&#8221;&#8212;_Library Journal_



For some other resources see - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-forum/267492-info-those-new-photography.html


----------



## Derrel (Apr 24, 2013)

Learning about the camera is the EASIEST part of photography. Believe me...that can be done in an hour or so. Maybe an afternoon.

The Hedgecoe books, ALL of them, detail how to actually "do" photography. How to find pictures. How to set-up pictures. How to frame pictures.How to create pictures. How to look for kinds of lighting conditions, and how to position yourself and your subject--in relationship to the "light".

Photography is about writing with light. A lot of people today want a book that takes them by the hand and shows them how to, say, "run" the Nikon D7100, or how to "operate" the Canon EOS 600D. And that book comes with the camera in the form of the owner's manual. It covers ALL of the necessary nuts and bolts mechanical operating stuff. Aperture, ISO, shutter, exposure modes, focusing.

You asked about the best photography books, and I am assuming you meant the best photography instructional guides for beginning- to intermediate-level photography enthusiasts, and so, I listed just one, specific author, and one specific book. I have a copy of that book on my desk, right now. The 2004 title that KmH listed is also a good book title...same author, a bit newer book. I have read every one of Hedgecoe's books, over the past 30 years.

My feeling is this: the Hedgecoe books are the absolute best books ever written for beginners who want to learn "*photography*". His books show hundreds and hundred of sketches and sample photos that address these critical issues:how to see light, how to find light, how to position yourself and your subjects in relation to the light, and how to use a camera,lens, and light to make photographs.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 24, 2013)

I would recommend the following articles by a photographer who is virtually unknown in his lifetime but will eventually be recognized as one of the great ones. He is certainly one of my favorite photographers.

how-to-improve-your-photography-your-own-twelve-step-program

getting-to-the-image---how-people-see-and-how-the-photographer-nust-can-use-that

thesemiotics-of-images---why-some-images-are-more-comfortable-than-others

creating-an-image---the-important-things-and-a-start-on-composition

managing-the-center-s-of-interest      in a photo


:lmao:


----------



## Juga (Apr 24, 2013)

Bryan Peterson's series are great. Understanding Exposure, Understanding Composition, Etc.


----------



## Clasoni (Apr 24, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Learning about the camera is the EASIEST part of photography. Believe me...that can be done in an hour or so. Maybe an afternoon.
> The Hedgecoe books, ALL of them, detail how to actually "do" photography. How to find pictures. How to set-up pictures. How to frame pictures. How to look for kinds of lighting conditions, and how to position yourself--in relation to the "light".
> 
> Photography is about writing with light. A lot of people today want a book that takes them by the hand and shows them how to, say, "run" the Nikon D7100, or how to "operate" the Canon EOS 600D. ANd that book comes with the camera in the form of the owner's manual. It covers ALL of the necessary nuts and bolts mechanical operating stuff.
> ...



Thank you for your advice. 
I think I didn't explain my self really good. Even though I think that's a great book I need something else too before I go to that route or at least to pair with that one. And what I'm looking for is something that explains me what is ISO what is aperture what is white balance how can I use them? What's  exposure level? I'm a beginner beginner! :/


----------



## OfMikeandMen (Apr 24, 2013)

I'd recommend Complete Digital Photography by Ben Long. Here: Complete Digital Photography: Ben Long: 9781285077260: Amazon.com: Books

The book will take you through EVERYTHING. It will explain your camera to you, it will teach you some basic art, exposure, and the digital dark room (photoshop). It will teach you about your camera sensor, the lenses, how it creates an image, how to use your histogram, how to properly expose a photo, about white balance modes, how to use metering modes, how to compose your photo, and how to edit it. It is literally "complete." 

It is definitely a beginners book. In fact, I recommend it BEFORE reading Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson, which is another great book.

The Kelby books did nothing for me. They are more of a recipe book. They don't actually teach you photography, but many people like them.

I can't speak for John Hedgcoe. I know some people have compared Ben Long's and his book. But, I haven't read Hedgcoe.

Anyways, I highly recommend Ben Long, and then Bryan Peterson. The beginning of Ben Long's book might seem overwhelming, but it actually gets easier as it goes on, so don't let it get to you. If you're literally JUST starting photography and know NOTHING, get Ben Long's book. He will teach you to understand your camera and the basics of photography. After that, read Understanding Exposure. It'll teach you how to shoot on manual mode. Again, this is just my opinion. I don't know about Hedgcoe.

All this from one beginner to another  (but you're probably better off listening to the veterans).


----------



## KmH (Apr 24, 2013)

Clasoni said:


> I think I didn't explain my self really good. Even though I think that's a great book I need something else too before I go to that route or at least to pair with that one. And what I'm looking for is something that explains me what is ISO what is aperture what is white balance how can I use them? What's exposure level? I'm a beginner beginner! :/



Learn Photography Concepts
Info for those new to photography


----------



## shelby16 (Apr 24, 2013)

Clasoni said:


> shelby16 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been reading all the volumes of The Digital Photography Book by Scott Kelby, he's a well known photographer/Photoshop teacher. His books are cheap, and very informative.
> ...


ABSOLUTELY!!! Super easy. He explains everything.


----------



## Clasoni (Apr 24, 2013)

KmH said:


> Learn Photography Concepts
> Info for those new to photography



LOVE IT! Thank you!!!&#128515;


----------



## Clasoni (Apr 24, 2013)

OfMikeandMen said:


> I'd recommend Complete Digital Photography by Ben Long. Here: Complete Digital Photography: Ben Long: 9781285077260: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> The book will take you through EVERYTHING. It will explain your camera to you, it will teach you some basic art, exposure, and the digital dark room (photoshop). It will teach you about your camera sensor, the lenses, how it creates an image, how to use your histogram, how to properly expose a photo, about white balance modes, how to use metering modes, how to compose your photo, and how to edit it. It is literally "complete."
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your advice, I appreciate it just like any other &#128521;


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 25, 2013)

I also found Bryan Peterson's _Understanding Exposure_ easy to understand as a beginner.  Don't spend your money, use your library.  I just picked up _Understanding Composition_ from my local library.


----------



## Rafterman (Apr 25, 2013)

Since I don't think anyone else mentioned them, I'll recommend the "Digital Field Guide" series of books. They cover all kinds of general photography topics and there are books specifically for your make/model of camera. They are easy to read and comprehend for beginners and walk you through the basics, in addition to giving you examples to try on your own.

Amazon.com: digital field guide: Books


----------



## MrMessy (Apr 25, 2013)

Agree on Understanding Exposure.  I finished it a month or so ago, and it's made a tremendous difference.


----------



## TJC (May 13, 2013)

I believe that the books written pre digital age teach it best. Thumbing through some of those at the local B&N is time well spent. Combined with a third party guide to your camera to teach what the owner's manual means also a good investment. Magic Lantern and others publish these guides. 

When deciding which books to buy reading comprehension counts.  I open to chapter one of the book and start reading. If it is written at a level that i can understand, it gets a passing grade. if I'm having trouble keeping up in chapter one, by the time we get to HDR or time lapse, the book is more likely to be a dust collecter than a useful guide.


----------



## tecboy (May 13, 2013)

I'm currently taking a photography class at college.  The textbook can be very expensive.  It is more thorough of what I have learned.  I'm sured there are several photography classes at you local camera store or a nearby school.  You may have to spend money on fees and materials.  Don't do the same mistake as I did, reading Ken Rockwell, unless you are open minded reading all the nonsense.


----------



## Seventen (Aug 12, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Learning about the camera is the EASIEST part of photography. Believe me...that can be done in an hour or so. Maybe an afternoon.
> 
> The Hedgecoe books, ALL of them, detail how to actually "do" photography. How to find pictures. How to set-up pictures. How to frame pictures.How to create pictures. How to look for kinds of lighting conditions, and how to position yourself and your subject--in relationship to the "light".
> 
> ...



Thank you for your great salesman technique after reading through this thread I made the purchase for John Hedgecoe - Complete guide to photography.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Seventen said:
			
		

> Thank you for your great salesman technique after reading through this thread I made the purchase for John Hedgecoe - Complete guide to photography.



You will not regret buying that book. I appreciate your comment. I guarantee you that with that book and six months of practicing some of its lessons, your work will be better.


----------



## Rayodee (Aug 15, 2013)

creativeLIVE: Free live workshops taught by world-class experts 

I started getting interested in photography a few years ago so I am relatively new and found some of these videos very informative.  

I purchased creativeLIVE: Fundamentals of Digital Photography 2012 with John Greengo and creativeLIVE: Canon 5D Mark II - DSLR Fast Start and found them useful.  They are bit expensive but you can watch workshops for free if you catch them live.  It might be worth your time.    Hope this helps 
*free live online workshops taught by world class experts*​


----------

